# Help



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

I need some help I don't know how to deliver a goat this is my first time I need help :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What is going on?

Is she pushing and do you see two hooves and a nose bubble?'


Has it been more than 30 minutes from when she started to push?


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

No she is due any day now and all I can see is it is moving in her tummy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you looking on the left side? If so, that is her Rumen

How does her udder look is it really tight ?

any vulva discharge?


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

Yea soar of they r really big
and kind of tight


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

And whatis vulva


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/birthingkit.html

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/how_to_deliver_a_kid.html

http://fiascofarm.com/galleries/Goat_Care_and_Information/Birth_Related_Photos/index.html

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

LaMee said:


> And whatis vulva


PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, spend some time reading the links I posted..... it could save your goat & her babies lives!! Research is so important!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LaMee said:


> And whatis vulva


 It is the area where the babies will come out of.

She sounds to be getting closer, if her udder is getting really tight.

And agree. that you need to study up on these sites. that were given to you on kidding.
If you can get someone there to help you, at kidding time, that knows how to deliver, I would do so.


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

Kk I am just a 4h er and this is my first year of goats


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey, don't sell yourself short. You aren't "just a 4 H er. A lot of times the 4h kids are the best at this goat thing!! 
Good luck, breathe, and READ all you can! It won't be long now!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

LaMee said:


> Kk I am just a 4h er and this is my first year of goats


Where are you?? Maybe someone here is really close! This is by far the most friendly & helpful Goat site on the net!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

mama usually knows what to do..and best thing you can do is first relax..: ) and study the links given,,also look at Goat-link.com ..study all the info and pix..that way if mom does need you..you will be ready..Im sure she will be fine...and you will be gooing over babies soon.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree, I'm a 4-Her as well. Personally, I feel like I know more about goats than most vets. If you study and keep a journal of goat stuff, your normally good to go. Also, have a good network of breeders and other goat people that you can call if you need it. I suggest making connections with as many people as you possibly can. I have connections with dairy people, meat people and pet breeders. I always someone to fall back on should I ever need it


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

relax. call your 4 H teacher or some of the other kid in your group. It will be better to have someone who has done this before with you.There is some stuff on Youtube.com to watch. Read Read & Read somemore.Most of the time the mother knows what to do just be CALM for her.You will do just fine. Don't worry just relax so she will need you to be calm for her.We have to see photes as soon as the babys are here.


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

Yea I do have a fue friends and I don't know if the goat knows what she is doing becues this is her 1rst time too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It will be OK, I know how worried you are, we all worry about our Does at kidding, so don't feel bad.

If you have any other questions just ask, we will try to help, we are here to teach.


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

K thank you all


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww, I bet your excited and beyond nervous! I hope and pray for a very smooth, and easy birthing experience! 
Don't worry, a lot of first time mom's instincts will kick in right away, and they'll start licking/cleaning the baby.

I think the most important things to do when she is in labor is be patient and calm. Don't go in there and bother her unless you really think something is wrong. If you don't have a friend or adult that you can call to assist, then please at least get a parent or someone there with you. Being along and not sure what you should do can be scary even when things are going perfectly.

Once the baby is out, if mom doesn't break the bag open, use your fingers and break it open, use a towel and gently clean the nose and mouth out really well to help baby breath.
Encourage the mom to clean the baby, but if it's really cold out you can help her by using a towel.

Have your parents help put together a birthing kit if you don't have one yet. Doesn't have to be anything spectacular, but there will be a few things you'll want and you'll want it ready and waiting by the door so all you have to do is grab it.

I got bored one night and wrote a couple of blogs on our little website:
http://smilinacresgoat.webs.com/apps/blog/show/20838085-goat-kidding-what-to-expect

http://smilinacresgoat.webs.com/apps/blog/show/20851512-goat-kidding-photos

Good Luck! BTW, what breed of goat is she? How old? You'll have to try and share pictures with us when the kids are born!


----------

